# thats all till next time folks......



## Adz1

i have some long and short fin red calico BN plecos.
short fins are $10each (limited # left)
long fins are $25each or 5 for $100.
they are pick up only in Port Moody.
there are pics of the parents at post #5.

















PM if interested.
thanks for your interest


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Awesome pic Adrian. That pic does them much more justice. I'm going to try and take some pics of mine that I got from you. They coloured up really well on the black Eco-complete substrate. Funny part is that they are acting as dithers for my L066 which used to hide all the time. Now that the Calico BNP's are all over the tank, the L066 come out also.

Come on people, do yourselves a favour and get some of these before Adrian takes them to a LFS and they charge you more. They're awesome!


----------



## budahrox

2wheelsx2 said:


> Come on people, do yourselves a favour and get some of these before Adrian takes them to a LFS and they charge you more. They're awesome!


Ditto!!!
What he said!!
Mine are doing great as well. 
Cheers!!!


----------



## target

Hoping you still have some in about a week or so. Need to finish moving before I can set up a QT tank.


----------



## Adz1

target said:


> Hoping you still have some in about a week or so. Need to finish moving before I can set up a QT tank.


i can hold for you if you want.
just let me know how many and long or short..

also a picture of what they will look like as adults..




































juast a couple shots of the breeding trio..


----------



## target

Man, those adults look awesome. Could you hold me 5 short fins? Thanks


----------



## Adz1

target said:


> Man, those adults look awesome. Could you hold me 5 short fins? Thanks


yes i will hold you 5 shortys.


----------



## Edarion

Would you have a picture of a fullgrown longfin?


----------



## Adz1

Edarion said:


> Would you have a picture of a fullgrown longfin?


look at post #5.....


----------



## bonsai dave

Don't for get 2 longfins for me.


----------



## Adz1

bonsai dave said:


> Don't for get 2 longfins for me.


 forget about you Dave....
i would never.


----------



## Edarion

How many inches do they grow till?


----------



## budahrox

Males max out @ about 4.5"
Cheers!


----------



## JTang

Wow Adrian! You already have 120+ posts!  You're really going for the 1st 1000th post, aren't you? 
Anyway... BUMP for some cool plecos!


----------



## target

Bah, he's got competition. Thanks for holding some for me


----------



## Adz1

JTang said:


> Wow Adrian! You already have 120+ posts!  You're really going for the 1st 1000th post, aren't you?
> Anyway... BUMP for some cool plecos!


Jon,
competition is tight around here...
i'm finding it hard to keep up now.


----------



## Adz1

target said:


> Bah, he's got competition. Thanks for holding some for me


no worries Daniel...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hasn't LI$A got you guys all beat? Holy cow, I thought I was bad, but I'm not even in triple digits yet.


----------



## target

Lisa was on top for a while, but I passed her.


----------



## Adz1

the i know you want them bump...


----------



## JTang

This is it! I'm going to start posting trash to catch up with you ppl! LOL

FREE BUMP!


----------



## Adz1

JTang said:


> This is it! I'm going to start posting trash to catch up with you ppl! LOL
> 
> FREE BUMP!


Why Trash Jon?
just say somthing nice to every one.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wasn't that one nice? It was a free bump.


----------



## Adz1

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wasn't that one nice? It was a free bump.


ok ok...
it was nice..lol


----------



## Adz1

will be at Aprils at 1pm this afternoon.
this is a chance for people who want them but don't want to drive from downtown to getthen.


----------



## Adz1

one more bump almost out of short fins .


----------



## Adz1

back up there


----------



## Adz1

shooting for a few more sold before they go to the LFS.
will be gone by the end of next week for sure.
so get them cheaply while you can.


----------



## target

Bump for some cool looking plecos. I love mine. Thanks Adz1


----------



## Adz1

target said:


> Bump for some cool looking plecos. I love mine. Thanks Adz1


always nice to hear people are happy with their plecos...


----------



## Adz1

still have a fair # of the long fins and a few shortys..


----------



## Adz1

one more bump for good measure.


----------



## Trouble

*Now did I miss knowing it was you at April's? Usually everyone knows who I am without a name tag on even. LOL The site was down so I couldn't find out if you were going to be at April's.*


----------



## Adz1

Trouble said:


> *Now did I miss knowing it was you at April's? Usually everyone knows who I am without a name tag on even. LOL The site was down so I couldn't find out if you were going to be at April's.*


yes i was the guy with half sleaves (from the wrist up) and shorts.
i was wearing a name tag also.
but i only brought fish if you requested them.
depending on what you where interested in i could maybe meet you part way.


----------



## Trouble

*Did we still have the exchange going on with the vampire? The site was down so I didn't get a chance to see if you were going. I must have missed the name tag. LOL*


----------



## Adz1

Trouble said:


> *Did we still have the exchange going on with the vampire? The site was down so I didn't get a chance to see if you were going. I must have missed the name tag. LOL*


Jen

you changed your name......
what did we arrange i'm still into a bigger pleco for my 150g.
it has been a while and i can't look back any more.


----------



## Trouble

*Yes it is I. I didn't want to be plain old Jennifer anymore and figured this was my chance to change. Most know me as this name anyways. LOL We had 4 of yourbabies for the vampire as far as I can remember. I just didn't want to take them to small. Plus I had to wait till my OB was in her new home. I think Kathy is ready for her now. She just has to pick her up.*


----------



## Adz1

Trouble said:


> *Yes it is I. I didn't want to be plain old Jennifer anymore and figured this was my chance to change. Most know me as this name anyways. LOL We had 4 of yourbabies for the vampire as far as I can remember. I just didn't want to take them to small. Plus I had to wait till my OB was in her new home. I think Kathy is ready for her now. She just has to pick her up.*


OK, Just let me know when we are ready..
I'll keep 4 aside for now.


----------



## Trouble

*Ok great. Mine looks bigger then before now. LOL*


----------



## 2wheelsx2

BNP's and most plecos are slow growers anyway. The ones I got from Adrian (maybe 2 months now?) appear to have grown maybe 1 mm, and I feed them all they can eat. And the beauty of that is that their algae eating abilities are the best when they are still juvies (< 4 inches).


----------

